# guppy problems?



## musikgrrl (Jul 18, 2009)

is it normal for guppys to lay/rest on the bottom of the tank. they dont look in distress - and they swim when you tap the glass a bit. but a couple of them look theyre resting.
i checked all my levels and theyre all fine...

any advice?


----------



## musikgrrl (Jul 18, 2009)

addendum to that post: 15 minutes later i checked and some were swimming around, and some were "resting" in a new position (in/on some plants)
am i in trouble herE?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Doesn't sound too good to me.
How new are they?
How long has the tank been set up?


----------



## musikgrrl (Jul 18, 2009)

fishless cycled about 2 weeks ago. my levels were steady for 5 days before i got them. got 6 figuring that wouldnt overload the filter.
they were fine for 2 days and now theyre looking a little lazy.

like i said i checked the levels....what else could it? should i put some conditioner in there? maybe do a partial water change?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Water changes wouldn't hurt anything. 
Are they breathing rapidly or anything?

Do you de chlorinate your water?


----------



## musikgrrl (Jul 18, 2009)

yes i dechlorinate the water. and no there is no funny breathing or gasping. i turned the tank light off - maybe relieve some stress?
everytime i check on them their moving around, and then they eventually rest again.
i have noooo idea?
its super later here - so for the night i put some bio support in. ill do a water change in the morning.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry about all the questions but...
Do they have clamped fins?
And when they swim, are they struggling in the water?


----------



## musikgrrl (Jul 18, 2009)

no they swim fin. and even when theyre at the bottom their fins are moving fine.


----------



## musikgrrl (Jul 18, 2009)

and today - when i saw them they are fine. actively swimming around.

wierdddd.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

IMO i think its just stress. i;ve seen this happen time to time with new guppys. heck i even see some of my juvies do it from time to time.


----------



## musikgrrl (Jul 18, 2009)

ok thanks guys.

they seem MUCH better today. very active.
i tested my levels again today and everything is still fine. ill do a partial water change today just to be safe, and ill keep the biosupport in there as well.
hopefully it all evens out.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

whats a bio support?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

I think it is this....(not sure if the link will work)

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/StoreCat...query=bio+support&queryType=0&hits=12&offset=

I got a free sample of the stuff.


----------



## musikgrrl (Jul 18, 2009)

yup thats it.
good for stress n stuff.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

its just like a bacteria filled bottle, basically.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

ahhhhh ok.


----------



## musikgrrl (Jul 18, 2009)

says it has aloe in it and stuff. helps healing and transitioning. i got a big bottle of that when i bought the water conditioner. seems to work ok.
the guppys are swimming around actively, quite happy now.
water levels are even and good. so hopefully that stress scare is over and all is well


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

Cool! so its basically a diff name i have heard off. i know of Stress Coat guess thats the same thing.  congrats  and welcome to the maddness!


----------



## musikgrrl (Jul 18, 2009)

lol thanks.
i plan on adding the mollys in a couple of days. so im sure ill go though it all again.


----------

